

Ask HN: Need reverse image search engine for my one-night webapp - nyellin

Tonight, I am working on a webapp to find pictures of yourself online, by feeding Facebook pics into a reverse image search engine. I plan on charging $1 to check all of your Facebook pictures, or $10 to monitor all of your pictures for 1 year. I am also considering pivoting and providing professional photographers with a service for ensuring that other people do not re-use their work without permission.<p>Tineye didn't pass my tests and Gazopa seems broken. Please advise. I want a good hack night.
======
kposehn
Interesting concept overall - Maybe do a freemium with a free first check that
is a "lite" scan and the $1 for Facebook afterwards? Or, do the check and show
the first 10 results and charge for the rest. Give them a taste of it first
before asking for money maybe :)

------
nyellin
Update: Bob Cavezza (rcavezza) suggested Face.com on StartupGuild, so I am
testing that now. If Face.com doesn't work, I hope to hack Google/Bing related
images, or locate images with unique filenames.

------
vyrotek
I was going to recommend Tineye but it seems it didn't work for you. I'm
curious to know what didn't work.

~~~
nyellin
I am testing against images on <http://natanyellin.com/about> and there are no
matches. It also failed to find my current and past Facebook profile pictures,
which were all public.

